# Ally.



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2018)

Got asked to take her Senior photos this last week. She is a sweet young lady and I just loved this one in b&w.

This is one of the first portraits that I have taken with a 70-200mm lens that I was happy with. Ready to shoot some more with it to see what else I can do.

Canon 1D Mk IV, Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L USM, f/3.2, 190mm, 1/250, ISO 400, Streaklight 360 in a 38" Octabox. On an overcast evening about an hour before dark.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 29, 2018)

A lovely image and goes well in mono, maybe next time make sure nothing is in the BG but still a great image.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> A lovely image and goes well in mono, maybe next time make sure nothing is in the BG but still a great image.



Thanks Dave. The pillar behind her was there on purpose. Posed her for wide, medium and tight shots. It makes more sense in the others than it does here, I see your point.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 29, 2018)

Great light on her face, and you captured a nice expression.  Agree with Dave on that pillar and would clone it out as it draws my eye away from her.  I like the raised shoulder and the hand on the jacket but maybe burn the hand just a touch?  It’s a bit brighter than her face.  Just my inexpert opinion!  

Hope you post more from your set.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice light and I really like the expression.  Great job here.  I do agree with Sharon on the exposure; I'd bring the face up maybe 1/3 stop and drop the hand about 1/2.  I'm sure this one will get multiple orders!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you both for the suggestions. After cloning out the pillar and using curves layers as suggested, I totally agree with this one.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2018)

I really like the edit, but as cropped it just seems off balance. Maybe a portrait orientation and trim the right side.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2018)

Nailed it!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks John.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I really like the edit, but as cropped it just seems off balance. Maybe a portrait orientation and trim the right side.



No crop to it. I removed a pillar from behind her and was composing with that in the frame. Could change it to 8x10 and move her closer to the right but I'll wait to see what size prints they are wanting before I go do something like that.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2018)

ronlane said:


> No crop to it. I removed a pillar from behind her and was composing with that in the frame. Could change it to 8x10



Well you did such a good job on the right side it would be a shame to waste it. Flip it to the left, problem solved


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 30, 2018)

ronlane said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions. After cloning out the pillar and using curves layers as suggested, I totally agree with this one.
> 
> View attachment 165136



Now that is a cracker, I`m sure she will love it.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks Fujidave.


----------



## hokies2379 (Oct 30, 2018)

Outstanding work Ron. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks hokies2379.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 31, 2018)

Excellent image! Well done!


----------



## Donde (Oct 31, 2018)

Really like the edit. Got a hankering though for the original color shot. Bet that's bright lipstick.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2018)

shadowlands said:


> Excellent image! Well done!



Thank you.



Donde said:


> Really like the edit. Got a hankering though for the original color shot. Bet that's bright lipstick.



Thank you. The lipstick isn't bright. I'll post a color image in a minute.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2018)

Here is a color image of Ally during the same shoot. Just for color reference.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ron, the B&W was good, but I think this last color version really brings all the pieces together. Strong, well balanced composition, and those eyes. On they're own they're fantastic but the line created by the arms just draws you in. Well done!


----------



## Donde (Nov 1, 2018)

The color really makes it for me too. Shows off her beautiful eyes.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 1, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Ron, the B&W was good, but I think this last color version really brings all the pieces together. Strong, well balanced composition, and those eyes. On they're own they're fantastic but the line created by the arms just draws you in. Well done!



Thanks



Donde said:


> The color really makes it for me too. Shows off her beautiful eyes.



Thanks


----------



## D7K (Nov 7, 2018)

Lovely portraits, nicely done


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you @D7K.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2018)

4 more from this session and I'll stop posting them. 2 b&w and 2 color. Plenty of lessons learned on this session but also encouraged because the location where we were going to shoot was closed so we had to make due.


----------

